# seatpost diameter TCR Advanced



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

I am due to receive a 2007 Advanced (non-ISP) and wanted to make sure
it used a 27.2. Better yet, does anyone know what would have been the
standard seatpost on this bike so I can consider using the same type?


----------



## batman1425 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Giant TCR advanced seatpost...*

I am currently riding a 2007 TCR advanced non-isp. Congrads! It is a sick bike...

To answer your question, yes it is a 27.2mm seatpost. I have a thompson elite seatpost in mine (though that was not the factory post). I believe it came with a easton EC90 carbon post from the factory but I'm not totally sure, I bought mine as a frameset only. 

Make sure to post pics when it arrives!


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info, my frameset is still not built up yet. It sits in the living room and is repeatedly waxed and lusted over. I am blown away by the articulation of the tubing and the fit and finish. The upgrade neurosis monster may actually be silenced (for a few months).


----------

